# Pregnant or not? SOS



## karadoskocil (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello, I am new. I had many people check a rescue mini who was supposed to be a gelding. From vets to PRCA cowboys. Well, guess what, he had balls that dropped! The mini was castrated on April 22nd. My lil mare mini seems to be pregnant. We can't get a decent vet out here during coronavirus to save our lives, so I'm on my own. If she is bred, then she would have been bred before April 20, 2019. Here are some pics. Any help you can offer would be appreciated. I cannot lose this sweet mini. Please help this Texas Teacher


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 29, 2020)

karadoskocil said:


> Hello, I am new. I had many people check a rescue mini who was supposed to be a gelding. From vets to PRCA cowboys. Well, guess what, he had balls that dropped! The mini was castrated on April 22nd. My lil mare mini seems to be pregnant. We can't get a decent vet out here during coronavirus to save our lives, so I'm on my own. If she is bred, then she would have been bred before April 20, 2019. Here are some pics. Any help you can offer would be appreciated. I cannot lose this sweet mini. Please help this Texas Teacher



It could be but it is hard to tell for sure. Is the mare a maiden? Can you get pictures from behind her at her level? She would be very close to foaling now. Have you tried feeling movement?


----------



## karadoskocil (Mar 29, 2020)

I have not felt movement. Yes, I will get more pics this morning. Thank you


----------



## karadoskocil (Mar 29, 2020)

karadoskocil said:


> I have not felt movement. Yes, I will get more pics this morning. Thank you


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2020)

Can you try and grab a picture from down at her level, standing behind her , say 5 meters back. Looking at her udder , it could be the start of bagging up. With a maiden mare, her nipples are tucked higher up and they point towards each other, so she has either foaled before or starting to produce an udder. 

Generally ( and not all mares play by the rules) its usually around 6 weeks from the start of udder development. At this early stage of development you will notice swelling in her nipples. Perfectly normal for her udder to be going up and down like a yoyo, especially when she is resting. 

Ask away any questions you have


----------

